# rear reinforcement braces



## A52-830 (Apr 29, 2016)

it is easy to get sucked into something like the ames performance catalogue.

has anyone installed these:
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=S280

while there are a lot of people selling things like this, there dont appear to be any details on where they go, and how they attach.

if you have installed them, can you post a picture of them so i can see how they fit into the rear end?

thanx


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Those are used to stabilize the crossover at the rear end, one end attaches to the top control arm bolt in front of the crossover and the other end attaches to the lower control arm bolt at the frame. They were factory installed on manual tranny cars. I added a set to my auto 66 GTO to add stability.


----------



## PURMUSL (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

easy to install. theres only one way you could possibly mount them. you can see how they mount in the gto restoration guide.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do a search up there on the top right of the page and put in the word *UMI * UMI is what I used and recommend because they worked well for me in my build. You will find a post showing them installed. I like them because they have all the needed bolts/hardware, are hefty, have a slight bend to clear your floor pan, and are fully adjustable for a hassle free fit. Now there are many others from stock repro's to big heavy pieces at varying prices. The factory used them and I highly recommend a set no matter which type/brand you select. They tie the upper control arm mount to the lower control arm mount to add rigidity and support if you like to hammer on your car and use it a bit. Flexing of the frame over time can cause cracking of parts and this will essentially protect you from doing that with a torquey Pontiac engine and fat tires - 4-speeds are even more abusive. Definitely a worth while investment in the long term.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Big time.... I'm running UMI's on my car.











Bear


----------



## A52-830 (Apr 29, 2016)

so, it was an easier job than i feared, but i am left with one question. i have looked everywhere, including the gto restoration guide, and can't find a reference anywhere. when i crank down on those bolts, is there some specific ft/lbs i need to tighten them to?

all 4 bolts seemed to require about the same amount of force to break them free, and since they are anchoring moving suspension parts, i would have imagined that there would have been a note about how hard to crank on them.

thanx.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Did they come with Nylock nuts? If you're not worried about appearance I would use nylocks you can get them at the hardware store usually. If not I would put a dab of blue Loctite on the bolts and just crank them down pretty good but not crazy.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*IMO these are a good thing to install regardless of trans.
Anything that will help/assist our old chassis is a good thing.
I use the torque spec for the control arm to set these up and have not had any issues.*


----------

